# A cry for help!



## Ford8loke

Anyone in the Northampton/Kettering area willing to help me out?

For the past few weeks I've been trying to prep and protect my mondeo for the winter. BUT there's this stupid thing called "the weather" and by the time I've washed and de con the car it rains😠!!!! Then I run out of time, the weekends over and i have to drive the car unprotected for the week then it's back to square one😒

I've looked into having the car pro detailed but but I can't justify the cost right now.

So basically I think I need either an indoor area like a garage with electricity supply/lighting to use or someone who could do a light enhancement and protection for a sensible cost???


----------



## DrEskimo

Ha having the same issue. 

I'm down in Herts, so doesn't look like we can help each other out but try some local detailers. Might be willing to rent you their unit for the day.


----------



## Ford8loke

Found a detailer in Corby who can do a enhancement and protection package for £250 which I think is very reasonable. Am booked in for the end of the month so not long to wait either😊


----------



## Jack R

Who have you found?


----------



## Ford8loke

This guy

mybeautifulcar.co.uk


----------



## sshooie

I must say I had mine done by a guy localish to me, I left the car with him all day (09:00 - 18:00) and when I got it back it looked great. 

I specifically asked for some light scratching to be machined out in a couple of places, but after a couple of washes they were back so I guess he glazed it which really ****** me off. 

I'm no pro detailer but I do take care of my car and after a couple of days I also noticed some bits like residue on the windows and polish residue on the bumpers I had to polish to get off.

So I would be careful choosing another as this guy had all he website and FB page etc. and I hope I'm wrong but I feel he bent me over.


----------



## Kirkyworld

I would of helped you get it done but I only have temporary cover rather than inside.


----------



## Ford8loke

sshooie said:


> I must say I had mine done by a guy localish to me, I left the car with him all day (09:00 - 18:00) and when I got it back it looked great.
> 
> I specifically asked for some light scratching to be machined out in a couple of places, but after a couple of washes they were back so I guess he glazed it which really ****** me off.
> 
> I'm no pro detailer but I do take care of my car and after a couple of days I also noticed some bits like residue on the windows and polish residue on the bumpers I had to polish to get off.
> 
> So I would be careful choosing another as this guy had all he website and FB page etc. and I hope I'm wrong but I feel he bent me over.


There's plenty of people out there to screw you over!!!! Problem is it's so easy to set up a good looking website etc that it's hard to know. Regardless of what the business is.

I did ask lots of questions regarding processes and was told for what I want and my budget it will most probably be a single stage machine polish with either a cochchemie or menzerna product. Followed by a sealant along with the glass being sealed and exterior plastics dressed.

I'll have to trust the guy and hope he does as he sais.


----------



## M4conv

Hey, how did you get in with these chaps? Happy with the results?


----------



## Ford8loke

M4conv said:


> Hey, how did you get in with these chaps? Happy with the results?


Overall I was happy with service. I opted for the lusture boost detail which is the cheapest option. In hindsight i think I should of chosen the enhancement detail as it includes better correction and overall is probably better value for money.
The car looked great afterwards, check my st220 daily driver thread for a vid of the finished article.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

I can understand your work/life balance not to mention time constraints, I am in the same kind of position as you where I don't have a big enough garage and only work on my M2 outside. I always make sure I prep my car for the winter in the month of October so try and set aside a weekend in October for this task.


----------



## M4conv

Ford8loke said:


> Overall I was happy with service. I opted for the lusture boost detail which is the cheapest option. In hindsight i think I should of chosen the enhancement detail as it includes better correction and overall is probably better value for money.
> The car looked great afterwards, check my st220 daily driver thread for a vid of the finished article.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Cheers for that! One tidy looking ST220 that! Shame the protection wore off so quickly.

I'm after a new car seal, preferably a ceramic coat, heard a lot about gtechniq but this chap doesn't seem to offer that.


----------



## chongo

M4conv said:


> Cheers for that! One tidy looking ST220 that! Shame the protection wore off so quickly.
> 
> I'm after a new car seal, preferably a ceramic coat, heard a lot about gtechniq but this chap doesn't seem to offer that.


This chap you have mentioned is he a pro or just a weekend warrior?

If he's a pro, then surely he has some other ceramic coating he uses:thumb:


----------



## Ford8loke

M4conv said:


> Cheers for that! One tidy looking ST220 that! Shame the protection wore off so quickly.
> 
> I'm after a new car seal, preferably a ceramic coat, heard a lot about gtechniq but this chap doesn't seem to offer that.


Yes I was rather disappointed with my choice of sealant . There's no doubt it added to the finish but it just didn't last! The bottle was quite old so maybe out of date?
Talking of coatings I was recommended Gyeon prime by another user on here. I was thinking of maybe using it next year on top of CP essence.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo

Ford8loke said:


> Yes I was rather disappointed with my choice of sealant . There's no doubt it added to the finish but it just didn't last! The bottle was quite old so maybe out of date?
> Talking of coatings I was recommended Gyeon prime by another user on here. I was thinking of maybe using it next year on top of CP essence.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Gyeon Prime is a ceramic, so you want to be applying that to bare paint, not on top of something like CP essence.

If you look at the CP website, for CP essence it states "For hand use, apply in circular motions working into the paintwork for 2-3 minutes then allow 10 minutes curing before buffing, *should not be used under CQuartz when applied by hand.*"

The idea is that you use Essence as a polish with a machine to remove defects and refine the finish, not as a glaze by hand to fill them in. You would then prep the surface with something like Gyeon Prep and then apply Gyeon Prime.

A bit misleading and confusing, but thats how I understand it...! All ceramics like Gyeon Prime should always be applied to naked paint, rarely on top of glaze products that fill swirls. Thats why they are a bit of a pain as it requires the removal of defects permanently through the use of a DA or rotary.

Please correct me if I have misunderstood anything anyone!


----------



## Ford8loke

DrEskimo said:


> Gyeon Prime is a ceramic, so you want to be applying that to bare paint, not on top of something like CP essence.
> 
> If you look at the CP website, for CP essence it states "For hand use, apply in circular motions working into the paintwork for 2-3 minutes then allow 10 minutes curing before buffing, *should not be used under CQuartz when applied by hand.*"
> 
> The idea is that you use Essence as a polish with a machine to remove defects and refine the finish, not as a glaze by hand to fill them in. You would then prep the surface with something like Gyeon Prep and then apply Gyeon Prime.
> 
> A bit misleading and confusing, but thats how I understand it...! All ceramics like Gyeon Prime should always be applied to naked paint, rarely on top of glaze products that fill swirls. Thats why they are a bit of a pain as it requires the removal of defects permanently through the use of a DA or rotary.
> 
> Please correct me if I have misunderstood anything anyone!


CarPro Essence is a unique blend of nano-tech Quartz, high gloss durable resins, and fine abrasives that are blended together at a microscopic level to form something truly ground breaking! CarPro Essence leaves an amazing high gloss finish with semi-permanent fillers and protective capabilities all built in!
Paired with a cutting pad Essence is capable of unexpected cutting power, while a softer finishing pad CarPro Essence provides gloss we could only dream of until now! But this is not simply a polish…
In less than the time you take to polish a car with conventional products, CarPro Essence is capable of removing swirls, while building a thick ultra glossy resin layer with semi-permanent durability of up to 12 months!
Oh… and it wipes off like a dream!
Incredibly Essence also leaves a perfectly smooth, deep, reflective, primed layer to build on with CQuartz or Reload! The primer attribute in revolution makes application of CQuartz easier than ever and bonds together seamlessly, forming a shell of Extreme Gloss and protection!
Features:
Primes surface for CQuartz , Reload or Hydro2
Produces Extremely High Gloss
Semi-permanent filling capabilities
Adds layer of Sio2 Quartz protection
Use with D/A, Rotary, or by Hand

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## quagmire

Next time you want to give the mondy some love. i have a unit in mk a pair of d/a's . be happy to help out


----------



## DrEskimo

Ford8loke said:


> CarPro Essence is a unique blend of nano-tech Quartz, high gloss durable resins, and fine abrasives that are blended together at a microscopic level to form something truly ground breaking! CarPro Essence leaves an amazing high gloss finish with semi-permanent fillers and protective capabilities all built in!
> Paired with a cutting pad Essence is capable of unexpected cutting power, while a softer finishing pad CarPro Essence provides gloss we could only dream of until now! But this is not simply a polish…
> In less than the time you take to polish a car with conventional products, CarPro Essence is capable of removing swirls, while building a thick ultra glossy resin layer with semi-permanent durability of up to 12 months!
> Oh… and it wipes off like a dream!
> Incredibly Essence also leaves a perfectly smooth, deep, reflective, primed layer to build on with CQuartz or Reload! The primer attribute in revolution makes application of CQuartz easier than ever and bonds together seamlessly, forming a shell of Extreme Gloss and protection!
> Features:
> Primes surface for CQuartz , Reload or Hydro2
> Produces Extremely High Gloss
> Semi-permanent filling capabilities
> Adds layer of Sio2 Quartz protection
> Use with D/A, Rotary, or by Hand
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yea but it was that quote I had in my post that through me off...

Not quite sure what it means anymore...! Perhaps a representative from CP or Gyeon can help us out :speechles


----------



## DrEskimo

quagmire said:


> Next time you want to give the mondy some love. i have a unit in mk a pair of d/a's . be happy to help out


I might take you up on that offer....:buffer:

Assuming you dont mind of course!


----------



## quagmire

DrEskimo said:


> I might take you up on that offer....:buffer:
> 
> Assuming you dont mind of course!


no problem i know its a pita detailing outside , im lucky to have access to a decent size unit to work inside


----------



## DrEskimo

quagmire said:


> no problem i know its a pita detailing outside , im lucky to have access to a decent size unit to work inside


I got my car last November and have been meaning to apply my ceramic coating to it since I got it!!

I've done a full correction, so hopefully no swirls (he say optimistically) but there is some light hologramming I couldn't refine. Without decent, constant lighting it's so difficult. Also the ceramic needs at least 12hrs in the dry to cure and that's nearly impossible here!!

Cheers mate I'm only in Herts so your offer is very kind. Will let you know if I find some time.


----------



## Ford8loke

quagmire said:


> Next time you want to give the mondy some love. i have a unit in mk a pair of d/a's . be happy to help out


Thanks very much for the offer. It would be great to meet up with a like minded enthusiast!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ford8loke

DrEskimo said:


> Yea but it was that quote I had in my post that through me off...
> 
> Not quite sure what it means anymore...! Perhaps a representative from CP or Gyeon can help us out :speechles


From my understanding its a polish/primer with filling abilities for use with ceramic coatings etc.
If I remember correctly from what I read on the CP forum essence contains no fillers. It's filling ability is a side effect from the clear coat that has been removed by the abrasives mixing with the Si02 within essence. Then some magic happens and the clearcoat/Si02 mix bonds with the paint surface, filling defects along the way and gives a massive gloss boost for good measure.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo

Ford8loke said:


> From my understanding its a polish/primer with filling abilities for use with ceramic coatings etc.
> If I remember correctly from what I read on the CP forum essence contains no fillers. It's filling ability is a side effect from the clear coat that has been removed by the abrasives mixing with the Si02 within essence. Then some magic happens and the clearcoat/Si02 mix bonds with the paint surface, filling defects along the way and gives a massive gloss boost for good measure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hmm it definitely has fillers. In your quote it says "Semi-permanent filling capabilities".

I took it to be like most Glaze/All in One products, which can be used in one of two ways. Firstly it can be used as a glaze that can be applied by hand to 'fill' in any defects and provide more gloss to the paint. This can be topped up with waxes/synthetic sealants, but wont last forever. I would never apply a ceramic over a glaze.

The second way is that they typically contain some minor abrasives, so when applied with a machine they can do very minor corrections/final polishes. I've seen this with CG Blacklight, again a similar glaze product. This would break down the product and physically remove the minor defects though, so I would buff off and prepare the surface with a panel wipe since the residue would only hinder the contact between the wax and the paint, and isn't serving and real purpose in 'filling', as there is nothing to 'fill'.

This product seems slightly different in that it supposedly also offers some protection, having some of the ingredients of Quartz. So that would suggest that as long as you apply it by machine and its fully broken down, it doesn't need a final panel wipe and the residual can help Quartz bond to it.

Therefore, personally, as per their website (the part I quoted earlier), I wouldn't apply essence by hand as a glaze to fill in swirls, then apply something like Gyeon Prime over the top. If I was applying essence by DA, I would check that another product like Gyeon can be applied on top of essence, or just stick to Quartz to be on the safe side.

My 2ps worth anyhoo..! It's very possible that this isnt like other glaze products at all, and I have mistaken it as one, so perhaps just ignore me


----------



## Ford8loke

DrEskimo said:


> Hmm it definitely has fillers. In your quote it says "Semi-permanent filling capabilities".
> 
> I took it to be like most Glaze/All in One products, which can be used in one of two ways. Firstly it can be used as a glaze that can be applied by hand to 'fill' in any defects and provide more gloss to the paint. This can be topped up with waxes/synthetic sealants, but wont last forever. I would never apply a ceramic over a glaze.
> 
> The second way is that they typically contain some minor abrasives, so when applied with a machine they can do very minor corrections/final polishes. I've seen this with CG Blacklight, again a similar glaze product. This would break down the product and physically remove the minor defects though, so I would buff off and prepare the surface with a panel wipe since the residue would only hinder the contact between the wax and the paint, and isn't serving and real purpose in 'filling', as there is nothing to 'fill'.
> 
> This product seems slightly different in that it supposedly also offers some protection, having some of the ingredients of Quartz. So that would suggest that as long as you apply it by machine and its fully broken down, it doesn't need a final panel wipe and the residual can help Quartz bond to it.
> 
> Therefore, personally, as per their website (the part I quoted earlier), I wouldn't apply essence by hand as a glaze to fill in swirls, then apply something like Gyeon Prime over the top. If I was applying essence by DA, I would check that another product like Gyeon can be applied on top of essence, or just stick to Quartz to be on the safe side.
> 
> My 2ps worth anyhoo..! It's very possible that this isnt like other glaze products at all, and I have mistaken it as one, so perhaps just ignore me


Your right, just done some further reading and it does contain resin fillers.
However I think it is a much more advanced product than the traditional glazes like the ones you mentioned.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ford8loke

Please have a read of the official CP essence launch thread.
CP themselves quote that essence is not a glaze.
Elite car care also quote that they have used essence with other coatings like Gyeon etc with out issue.
CP claim essences filling ability to last upto 12 months. I don't think you'll see anywhere near that durability with traditional glaze products.
I can't find it at the moment but there is definitely something written somewhere that states when used by machine the ingredients within essence mix with the removed clear coat and then bond back onto the paint surface creating the semi permanent fillers and protection.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ford8loke

M4conv said:


> Cheers for that! One tidy looking ST220 that! Shame the protection wore off so quickly.
> 
> I'm after a new car seal, preferably a ceramic coat, heard a lot about gtechniq but this chap doesn't seem to offer that.


He offers a ceramic coating service using a product called kenolon. 
Not heard of it myself. Maybe someone on here knows of it or have used it themselves.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

